# Blistering Paint Problem



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

We have a Burstner Delpin Performance 625 which we bought new the end of last year but we have a problem with the paint blistering and flaking off at the top of the blue skirt at the lower part of the body just above the lockers the problem is all around the motorhome.
Has anyone else had a similar problem with their Burstner we have sent photos etc to Burstner about four weeks ago and am still awaiting some response from them.

Otherwise we are more than pleased with our mh.

Phil & Max


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds to me a simple case of poor preparation (flaking) and moisture in the spray lines (blistering)
Geo


----------



## timndelia (Mar 16, 2006)

*Blistering paint*

We have a T625 on the Fiat. Also got blistering on the skirts in a couple of places. We have just left it for the time being as it hasn't progressed over a couple of years. No other problems so no big deal!
Tim & Delia


----------



## becky (May 1, 2005)

I know this is an old posting but I thought you would like to know that I have a 2005 Elegance 821i which has developed blistering on the main door. I purchased the camper in Germany when it was 6 months old and it has a silver paint finish. When I collected it there were two very faint spots on the door which turned to blisters after about 3 months. Two weeks ago it suddenly developed a rear dose of the 'POX' but only on the one door. Needless to say I am hot on the heels of Burstner ( Burstner Germany that is, Burstner UK have yet to find out how to open an email).
I will keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

:evil: 

I have been fighting since June to get this problem rectified via a Burstner dealer so far no closer although they tell me Burstner are looking at the claim I have sent them photos etc. 
Keep in touch on your progress we may well benefit making a lot of noise together!


----------



## timndelia (Mar 16, 2006)

*Blistering paint*

If enough of us have the problem then we should make noises together to Burstner. Mine is just a bit unsightly and doesn't seem to have got worse over the last year.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 
I am really sorry to here of your problems and I really do hope you get them sorted to your satisfaction, But it is nether the less "nice" (perhaps the wrong word) but you know what I mean to hear about non UK manufactured vans having problems ? also


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

*Burstner paint issue*

Becky, I would be interested to know if you have managed to sort out your problem now and if you have perhaps you can let us know how you managed it.

I'm still battling away, Burstner have put me in touch with a company in Essex who are new Burstner agents seem happy to progress it but are having problems with communicating to Germany. I shall give it to mid Jan then I shall take it up with Burstner Germany even if I have to go there myself!

Maybe Tim & Delia you might want to come along to!!


----------

